# Backup von IPC für Serienmaschine



## godi (30 Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Wir haben jetzt bei einer Serienmaschine einen IPC im Einsatz.
Jetzt müssen wir natürlich auf jeden PC die ganze Software installieren.
Wie geht ihr da am schnellsten vor?
Macht ihr da von einem PC ein Backup und spielt das auf alle anderen drauf?
Mit welcher Backupsoftware würde das am besten funktionieren?
Was passiert mit der Windows XP Seriennummer? Kann man die im nachhinein noch ändern?

Vielen Dank für Infos...

godi


----------



## vierlagig (30 Juni 2008)

xp keychange

...also das geringere problem  ... bei der software sieht es schon anders aus, die gibt es von unglaublich billig bis verdammt nochmal aua-teuer ... (für unsere touchpanels nutzen wir acronis true image und kopieren die platten direkt mit usb-festplatten-controllern ... das geht schnell und unkompliziert)


----------



## godi (30 Juni 2008)

Ja Norton Ghost 9.0 haben wir im Haus.
Mit dem sollte es ja kein Problem sein.

@vierlagig
Danke für den Link für die Änderung der Seriennummer.


----------



## godi (1 Juli 2008)

So jetzt bin ich gerade dabei das ich die Seriennummer ändere.
Leider funktioniert das nicht so wie es Beschrieben ist.
Wenn ich "%systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a" ausführe dann kommt zwar das Fenster für die Windows Produktaktivierung aber da steht drinnen das das Produkt schon aktiviert ist. Dann kann ich den Schlüssel nicht nicht ändern.
Hat das ganze schon jemand ausprobiert?

Hier habe ich noch eine Deutsche Anleitung:
http://www.pcshow.de/tippstricks/produkt-key-aendern-ohne-neuinstallation.html

godi


----------



## Kai (1 Juli 2008)

Die oben genannte Vorgehensweise funktioniert scheinbar nur mit Windows XP SP1:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/328874/de

Du könntest aber mal das Windows Product Key-Aktualisieungstool probieren:

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/selfhelp/PkuInstructions.aspx?displayLang=de

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/se...de&sGuid=33c42d3c-473f-44b2-bf50-f351576e392f

Gruß Kai


----------



## godi (2 Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Mit dem Windows Product Key Aktualisierungstool habe ich es schon Probiert.

Leider tritt immer ein Fehler auf:
Fehler beim Aktualisieren deds Product Keys
Während der Aktualisierung der Systemkomponenten ist ein Fehler beim Schreiben auf die Festplatte aufgetreten. Dem System steht möglicherweise nicht genug Speicherplatz zur Verfügung. Überprüfen sie den verfügbaren Speicherplatz. [Fehler: 0x800402c9]

Auf der Festplatte sind noch 25,8GB frei!
Gesamtgröße ist 37,2GB.

Echt ein Windowsprodukt ist 10mal einfacher zu kopieren als zu legalisieren...

godi


----------



## vierlagig (2 Juli 2008)

das es sich um SP2 handelt haste aber nicht verraten 

probier mal magical jelly bean keyfinder v1.51


----------



## godi (2 Juli 2008)

Der Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder meldet immer einen Fehler wenn ich den neuen Schlüssel eingebe! :-x
"An error has occured. This was probably caused by the keying of an invalid number. Please check it and try it again."

Die Nummer des Schlüssels stimmt ganz sicher. Ich habe es ein paar mal Probiert und es ist immer wieder dieser Fehler gekommen.

Das kann doch nicht sein das so etwas so kompliziert ist so ein blöden Key zu ändern!:evil:

godi


----------



## HeizDuese (2 Juli 2008)

Die Sicherungen machen wir immer mit Acronis True Image.
Wenn man das Glück hat, das Univerisal Restore (und Echo Server) hat, kann man sogar auf virtuelle Systeme oder fremde, abweichende Hardware (ohne Bluescreen beim Start) wiederhestellen. Win-XP bemerkt sofort, dass es evtl. in einer abweichenden Hardwareumgebung läuft und fodert zum Aktivieren der Windowsversion auf. Bei der Aktivierung lässt sich auch ein neuer Produktschlüssel eintragen - kein Problem - schon mehrfach gemacht. Bin mal gespannt, ob dass in 10 oder 20 Jahren auch noch geht


----------



## Kai (2 Juli 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Der Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder meldet immer einen Fehler wenn ich den neuen Schlüssel eingebe! :-x
> "An error has occured. This was probably caused by the keying of an invalid number. Please check it and try it again."
> 
> Die Nummer des Schlüssels stimmt ganz sicher. Ich habe es ein paar mal Probiert und es ist immer wieder dieser Fehler gekommen.


 
Es ist noch folgendes zu beachten:

Wenn das Image mit einer Windows XP SP2b Version erstellt wurde, kann man keinen Key von einer Windows XP SP2c Version für die Aktualisierung des Keys verwenden. Man muss einen Key von einer Windows XP SP2b Version verwenden. Dieses gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.

Bei der Windows XP SP2c Version liegt auch ein Zettel bei, dass der Key dieser Version nur mit einer Windows XP SP2c Version verwendet werden kann.

http://winfuture.de/news,33508.html

http://www.meinews.net/re-t132784.html?amp;

Gruß Kai


----------

